# Mauser at the Easter Egg Hunt



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

A local church had an outdoor Easter Egg Hunt so I took Mauser to socialize. There were TONS of people, lots of kids running, yelling, screaming and crying and he wasn't phased in the least!

I brought the pink Bunny Ears I had and put those on him when we met a child that was afraid of him. How can you be afraid of a dog wearing fuzzy pink bunny ears! He was a trooper and kept them on, even walked around with them on for a bit.

One thing did get him worked up - the streamers they used to mark off the search areas - they were flapping and whipping around in the wind and Mauser wanted to chase them.









After the hunt was over I was talking with a volunteer and a Flight for Life helicopter landed at the hospital next to the church. It flew in just over our heads to land and Mauser didn't even flinch. He looked up as it went over and then went back to watching the volunteers pulling in the streamers.

To give you an idea of how close it was - here's a Google map. The red X was us - the green circle is the heli-pad:











Like I said - RIGHT over our heads!!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

WTG Mauser...... And where are the pics???


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Good for Mauser
Can we see a pic of fuzzy pink ears on him?


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

I had the camera with me put didn't have a chance to actually USE it.

Next time I'm dragging DH with so HE can take the pictures!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Mauser rocks!!!!!


----------



## Lola1969 (Mar 6, 2007)

Good boy Mauser!


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

Gorgeous AND good manners all in one dog. Way to go!


----------

